
HP to cut up to 30,000 jobs as it splits into two - shawndumas
http://arstechnica.com/business/2015/09/hp-to-cut-up-to-30000-jobs-as-it-splits-into-two/
======
brokenhope
Imo the way they thought and executed made HP failed, i do hope 30K includes
all bad decision makers.

